# Comodo Antivirus Vs. Antivir



## ja5219 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey! I have a windows Xp computer and i really love having good Antivirus Protection software, and Firewall and such.. but i have no clue which is better.

I installed Comodo's Firewall and it seems to run real well and i like it.
As for a Antivirus i have "Antivir" (used to have AVG but didnt like it) 
but im wondering if Comodo's Antivirus is better than Antivir.

Does anyone have any suggestions on which of the two is best or such?
Help me choose


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

AntiVir is the best free antivirus for now. Comodo AntiVirus is in beta, and has some things that need to be worked out. Comodo is also integrating BOClean into its Comodo AntiVirus, which should be good. Until Comodo releases a final version of its AV, which will be a great product, I would stick with AntiVir.


----------



## ja5219 (Apr 1, 2006)

Ah, didnt catch that it was still in beta.. good point!
Only thing annoying about Antivir is the big Ad that comes up everytime you update the virus definitions, but hey its free  and i dont really want to pay for the Premium version or such, but yea thanks for the advice. 
I'll keep a look out for when Comodo Antivirus is released though, might give it a try then.

Thanks again.


----------



## mactechy (Apr 28, 2007)

actually, if you set antivir to update automatically, and in invisiable mode, then there is no ad!


----------

